# Is it ok to eat my pigeon eggs?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

my whole loft is now female, and all the eggs are infertile, if i eat the eggs will i get food poisoning or some kind of nasty disease?


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

You can eat them just like chicken eggs. They can rot, if left, so you will have to collect them when they are laid. Also, they must be cooked thoroughly, as with chicken eggs, they can carry salmonella.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

You will not any kind of poisoning unless cooking is un-hygine.
But, why do you want to consume the eggs?? You can use dummy eggs to prevent them from laying.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Chilangz said:


> You will not any kind of poisoning unless cooking is un-hygine.
> But, why do you want to consume the eggs?? You can use dummy eggs to prevent them from laying.


Dummy eggs do not actually prevent them from laying in a long term situation.
Dummy eggs are used to replace newly laid real eggs, to prevent the real eggs from developing, and also stop the hen from continual laying when the real eggs are removed.
The hen will eventually give up on the dummy eggs & possibly lay elsewhere in another nest.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

it depends , if you treat your birds with drugs , wormers, antibiotics, vaccines ect... i would advise not to , unless they are totally free range, organic ect...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Braised pigeon's eggs:

1 cup oil
Sauce: 
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon sugar 
1 tablespoon sherry 
1 teaspoon cornstarch
DirectionsBoil the eggs for 5 minutes, remove from the pan and run them under cold water.
When cold, shell them.
Boil the bamboo shoot and mushrooms in water for 5 minutes; remove and set aside.
Soak cooked eggs in the sauce mixture for a few minutes and then roll in the flour.
Heat a pan with the oil and when it is very hot fry the eggs until they are brown, then remove and drain.
Pour away the oil except for 3 tablespoons of it and reheat the pan.
Add bamboo shoots, mushrooms and sauce mixture and heat.
Add the eggs and simmer for 10 seconds.
Serve very hot in a shallow dish.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with Dublin boy If you medicate. If you don't medicate enjoy better than throwing them away.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

One of the guys in the club takes about 20 eggs and scramble's them. He loves it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you do take them, make sure to replace them with fake eggs. If you don't, then they will just lay right away again. Not good for the hens, as it will deplete them of calcium. They will have all kinds of problems when that happens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> If you do take them, make sure to replace them with fake eggs. If you don't, then they will just lay right away again. Not good for the hens, as it will deplete them of calcium. They will have all kinds of problems when that happens.


I agree!



I have considered it but my dad has tried it and said he didn't like the looks of them when cooked.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah i guess it will be okay.... with the exseption if you medicated them recently


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> I have considered it but my dad has tried it and said he didn't like the looks of them when cooked.


me too..lol.. or the taste, as my 7 year old nephew would say..." thats grost"..not gross but 'grost'..lol..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> me too..lol.. or the taste, as my 7 year old nephew would say..." thats grost"..not gross but 'grost'..lol..


Haha  I can't remember what exactly he said but I think it had something to do with the albumen looking weird after cooking it. That and it takes too many to make an omlet LOL. We have chickens so we're happy with those. Although we have eaten plenty of guinea eggs when we had them.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I've not ever been tempted to try them , but my chooks love them !


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I give them to my kitty and it makes her coat nice and shiny. I never have enough at once to bother making them for me. Kitty also likes zebra finch eggs.


----------

